# clocking the gas meter after an installation?



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

I've heard the term "clocking the gas meter" after a new gas installation. Can anyone explain this term to me?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's 1 way to check for a leak, not the correct way , you should be doing a proper test. The Gas Co. Will do the clock test often when they turn on gas to service .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> It's 1 way to check for a leak, not the correct way , you should be doing a proper test. The Gas Co. Will do the clock test often when they turn on gas to service .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


in my area,they gas co. puts an ounce gauge on the pipe where it exits the exterior wall,if you have a leak it shows up pretty quick


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

sparky said:


> in my area,they gas co. puts an ounce gauge on the pipe where it exits the exterior wall,if you have a leak it shows up pretty quick[/
> 
> Here it is the plumber/ gasfitter's responsibility to test. 1/2 psi system, 3lb test or 6" of mercury test, gauge to be in 1/10 increments for 10 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

IMHO the clocking of a gas meter is to verify the amount of btu's consumeed by an appliance or combination of appliances only.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

BC73RS said:


> IMHO the clocking of a gas meter is to verify the amount of btu's consumeed by an appliance or combination of appliances only.


that is absolutely correct.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's also a quick test for gas restoration for the gas co. I just witnessed it yesterday during an inspection I performed. I ordered the gas to be shut off due to venting issues, when the gas was turned back on I witnessed the dial spinning while the gas meter was turned on, a furnace with electronic ignition was trying to fire, we did not know the furnace was there to shut it down. Point is it is a good indicator of an open line. But I agree that is also correct about checking for BTU.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bambam (Mar 25, 2014)

Using the 1/2 cu ft dial you will be able to count the revolutions based on a specific appliance and btu rating. Example: a 120,000 btu boiler will take 15 seconds to complete 1 revolution on the dial. Give or take +/- a second and your good. Anything else, you might have a problem.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > 6" of mercury test,
> ...


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> IMHO the clocking of a gas meter is to verify the amount of btu's consumeed by an appliance or combination of appliances only.


<------ I agree with this. I'm surprised that this is even a question posed. We had to clock gas meters in apprenticeship school and verify that the appliance was consuming the correct amount of gas noted on its rating plate, don't all you other gasfitters get tested on that?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

CaberTosser said:


> <------ I agree with this. I'm surprised that this is even a question posed. We had to clock gas meters in apprenticeship school and verify that the appliance was consuming the correct amount of gas noted on its rating plate, don't all you other gasfitters get tested on that?


Beats the heck out of me, was standard procedure at BCIT too.:yes:


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the various replies.

Essentially, you've confirmed what i suspected given that i heard PG&E employees, rushing to get off site, use the term.
I'd never heard the term "clocking the meter" before.

I was shown how to read the meter but i've yet to use the barely remembered, or understood, skill. 
On new installations we typically fit the gauge and leave it at 15psi until the PI arrives and signs it off. PG&E arrive whenever and then fit and "test"the meter.

Neither the contractor or the foreman have ever displayed the least interest in reading the meter on new work, re-model or appliance installation.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll admit its not commonly done by most plumbers around here but definitely a well touched subject in gas-fitting class! After air test passes, and appliances go live & get fired, if there are no complications most plumbers wont take the time with these procedures feeling they're unnecessary 

Any gas-fitter working for the city/county etc will most likely ONLY know how to check gas operations this way, as they legally own and service the meters not the distribution piping

Great way to look for leaks when soap & water fail to produce results at low pressures. 
Great way to verify proper burner consumption


----------

